# C & S Steel Wool '00' Gauge Very Fine



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Any idea when it will be back in stock guys?

Cheers


Rich


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Any idea when it will be back in stock guys?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


5 boxes of 12 packs of 16 pads in today!

(did that confuse you as much as me?)

They are just being booked in....

Johnny


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

LOL - Quite confusing to me, I will just order some when back on the site ... my brain can handle that!

Cheers


----------

